# San Antonio, TX - when to scalp



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

I know there's a lot of these threads lately!

But my front yard is almost entirely greened up! And parts didnt even go dormant. The month forecast I didn't see any freezes, maybe a frost but that's it.

Thoughts?


----------



## XLT_66 (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm with you. Up here in Austin my yard never really went fully dormant and my front and side yards are pretty much 85%+ green. I'm debating if this weekend, with 75 and Sunny in the forecast if it's time to fire up some yard tools.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

XLT_66 said:


> I'm with you. Up here in Austin my yard never really went fully dormant and my front and side yards are pretty much 85%+ green. I'm debating if this weekend, with 75 and Sunny in the forecast if it's time to fire up some yard tools.


Heard that! 85 degrees here in Boerne today and low 80s tomorrow too.

Someone convince me why I shouldn't do it tomorrow,...


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Scalp away my friend.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

I've already started.


----------



## robnavarro (May 20, 2018)

I've been resisting the urge to scalp but I don't think I can wait anymore. lol. Probably do it tomorrow!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't see any harm in scalping early, especially this time of year as the chances of getting a hard freeze that would freeze the ground is pretty rare plus you can knock out the whole scalping while it's still relatively cool outside which makes it a much easier job. I also like knocking it out early so I can get my Prodiamine down since I verticut the lawn too.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

In Helotes here. It's time. I gave my lawns a cut yesterday, but not full scalp yet. Just wanted to get a good look of what I am working with this year. Full blown deep scalp will be later this week.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I actually just did my front today. Got it down to .300. going to do back tomorrow and spray prodiamine as well.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Never updated this thread! Ended up scalping down to about .5" on 02/16. Same day, I also dethatched. As of 02/23 it hadn't recovered much at all. I've been out of town since so I'll get to see the progress tonight.

Now I knew I was scalping a little early, but I wasn't really expecting this,... (guess i should've listened to the wise mesquite tree and known a freeze was still coming)


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

I did the same. Lawn is still dormant. But I've seen a little green up. It'll grow when it is ready to grow.


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

I am chomping at the bit myself, but I saw the same forecast and decided to hold off. From what I've read, there's really no harm in scalping a couple weeks late but too early can have some minor detrimental impacts. (or so I've heard)

I've also heard Bermuda is resilient so it's probably not that big of a deal.

I've just accepted the fact that lawn care is a patience game.


----------



## WolfmanC18 (Mar 20, 2018)

Serious question.... I'm here just north of SA and am thinking about burning the lawn this year. The dethatching/scalping process is so labor intensive. I'm in an unincorporated area, and the only risk I have is scorching my house (that is fully rock exterior).

Are there any downsides?


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Hmm. Never thought about that from an aesthetics standpoint. Growing up we used to burn pastures every spring. Primarily to get rid of dead, clumped up Kleingrass. But we'd also burn our coastal hay fields (bermudagrass) and it too came back thick and green as ever.


----------



## gardencityboy (Mar 8, 2018)

WolfmanC18 said:


> Serious question.... I'm here just north of SA and am thinking about burning the lawn this year. The dethatching/scalping process is so labor intensive. I'm in an unincorporated area, and the only risk I have is scorching my house (that is fully rock exterior).
> 
> Are there any downsides?


There are some videos shared here related to this, here one 



The main risk is starting a fire where you don't intent to. Also you may want to check with you city laws on burning any vegetation, some cities have restriction on burning leaves etc,


----------

